
The Unvarnished Truth About E-Bikes (Risks and Dangers) - danhodgins
http://ebiketroop.com/the-unvarnished-truth-about-e-bikes/
======
azalemeth
The thing that stops me riding an e-bike is that my road bike is faster, and
keeps me fitter. Part of this is that the maximum power output of an e-bike is
legally limited, but I don't know how these limitations vary by country.

(Also, with my pedant hat on, the phrase "high rate of speed" used in the
article to mean "high speed" really annoys me -- a high "rate of speed" would
be a high acceleration!)

------
danhodgins
Have you seen a catastrophic failure of an e-bike e.g. lithium battery fire?
Would love to hear about it in the comments. -Dan

